# Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Komment



## Administrator (22. Januar 2007)

*Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mister_Y (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Titan Quest: Immortal Throne


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Kein Interesse an "Erweiterten", teureren Ausgaben.


----------



## sonic2045 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

schließe mich mister_y an....Add on für Titan Quest


----------



## Mister_Y (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				sonic2045 am 22.01.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> schließe mich mister_y an....Add on für Titan Quest


aber bitte nicht ganz so - naja ich sag mal - oberflächlich wie die tipps zu titan quest...

eher dinge wie:
- wo kann man am besten leveln
- wie skille ich meinen char am besten (z.b. mit beispiel)
- rezepte für die artefakte
- wo ist die wahrscheinlichkeit für lila gegenstände am besten
- wie haut man gewisse problemfälle am besten um
- ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Hoffentlich wird es Armed Assault, dann wäre ich auch das erste Mal bereit mir so eine Ausgabe zu kaufen


----------



## Bereriel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				SYSTEM am 22.01.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Schade das kaum jemand für Medieval 2 voted... darüber findet man kaum Informationen... find das Spiel ist eines der Highlights 2006... für mich sogar das Spiel des Jahres.... und ich hab vorher kein Spiel aus der Totalwar Reihe gespielt, aber der PCGames Test hatte mich überzeugt *harrr*

Los voted!!! Da gibt es bestimmt noch Einiges darüber zu schreiben, vielleicht liegt es auch daran das Ihr erst jetzt damit kommt... letztes Jahr ca 1 Monat nach der Veröffentlichung hätte es mehr Sinn gemacht..


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Jetzt kein Interesse, wenn Stalker erschienen ist könnte ich es mir überlegen.


----------



## Ztyla (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

"NWN 2" 

Würde mich allerdings nur interessieren, wenn auf beiliegender DVD auch neue Module fürs Spiel wären.


----------



## Solon25 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Bereriel am 23.01.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 22.01.2007 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, das wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben, obwohl ich ME TW nicht besitze würde ich auch lieber was darüber erfahren als, wie z.Zt. die Mehrheit zu einem Rennspiel 

Frag mich was die wissen wollen: _"Kurve 3 bitte im 2. Gang nehmen, dann in der Wende schon herausbeschleunigen"_?


----------



## RunnerOtrich (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Hätte mir Guild Wars gewünscht.   
Aber gegen den Mainstream und Wow kommt es einfach nicht an....


----------



## Grossadmiral_Thrawn (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				SYSTEM am 22.01.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wie wäre es denn mal mit ein paar Infos über KOTOR 3?


----------



## boeser-watz (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Europa Universalis 3 - da gibts sicher genug Material, und dann würde sich eine Extended Version endlich mal lohnen.


----------



## Actionhero2300 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Ztyla am 23.01.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> "NWN 2"
> 
> Würde mich allerdings nur interessieren, wenn auf beiliegender DVD auch neue Module fürs Spiel wären.



Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Rotluchs (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Dawn of Magic


----------



## BlackKnight87 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Bereriel am 23.01.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 22.01.2007 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab dafür gevotet


----------



## stronger12 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Trackmania United wäre nicht schlecht, würde dann auch wieder mal PC Games kaufen.


----------



## froschrehbein (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Wie wärs mal wieder mit ner Modding-Ausgabe für alle möglichen Games (Ich denke da an SW-Empire at war, Racing-Games und etwas aus jedem Resort)?


----------



## Zsinj (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

ganz klar: 

*Supreme Commander*


----------



## OutsiderXE (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Burning Crusade


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				OutsiderXE am 24.01.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Burning Crusade


Da gibt es doch schon ein extra Sonderheft zu.


----------



## oceano (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Bereriel am 23.01.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 22.01.2007 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hast Recht - ist für mich auch das Spiel des Jahres 2006, aber als alter TW-Veteran könnten die mir wahrscheinlich nichts mehr erzäheln, was ich nicht ohnehin schon wüsste...   

Hab jetzt einfach mal für ArmA gevoted, weil es für einen Shooter ja schon relativ komplex ist, und auch ein paar Tipps in Sachen Editor wären ziemlich nett   

Ansonsten fänd ich auch ein Special zu Supreme Commander nicht schlecht.


----------



## vexx83 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Eine Extended Ausgabe zu Neverwinter Nights 2              
das wäre mega klasse!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedersen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Eine Extended zum Thema Strategiespiele: ANNO 1701, CAESAR IV, Medieval 2- TotalWar, Supreme Commander, Paraworld, DSuM2, SW:EaW, HoMaM und und und...!!!!

Mal ne Übersicht über das letzte Jahr, mit Spieler Szenarien auf CD, mit Tipps und Vorgehensweisen.  Mit den Hilfen zu neuen Spielen wie SupremeCommander und Medieval2....

Das wäre mal eine Art Standartwerk für alle Strategiefreunde, nicht immer nur Action! Man müsste natürlich warten bis Supreme Commander raus ist, ohne das würde es wenig Sinn machen, da ja viele - ich nicht- drauf warten!

Also PC Games, fangt an...Bitte!


----------



## Nogesk (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

KEINES überhaupt.

Wozu diese "Extended" Ausgaben ?
Als Abonnent müsste ich ja "doppelt" kaufen.
Das macht keinen Sinn, es sei denn alle Abos würden immer die
Extended Version bekommen.
Oder das Abo macht demnächst keinen Sinn mehr.... mal sehen.


----------



## oggy313 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.01.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Interesse an "Erweiterten", teureren Ausgaben.



100 % meine Meinung   .
Mir geht die ganze "Kohlemacherei",mit der man zur Zeit von allen Seiten tracktiert wird,gewaltig auf den Nerv   .

Gruss  oggy313


----------



## darkman83 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ebenfalls Titan Quest (Add On)!!!!


----------



## benedikt321 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ich hääte gerne Pro Evolution Soccer 6.


----------



## Freezeman (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.01.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Interesse an "Erweiterten", teureren Ausgaben.



DITO


----------



## MayFlower77 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Bereriel am 23.01.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 22.01.2007 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vote for Medieval 2


----------



## Anbei (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Wenn es eine Extended zu NWN2 gibt, werde ich mir diese, trotz ab 18 Abo, kaufen  
Vorallem da eine Extended Ausgabe zu NWN2 ja schon angekündigt war und da angeblich das interesse nicht sehr groß war, gab es dann eine FM Manager


----------



## Burtchen (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Anbei am 24.01.2007 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallem da eine Extended Ausgabe zu NWN2 ja schon angekündigt war und da angeblich das interesse nicht sehr groß war, gab es dann eine FM Manager


Pff, das habe ich nicht gesagt. Wir haben uns die Verkaufscharts vom FM angeschaut, überlegt, dass, wenn nur ein Bruchteil der Leute das Heft kaufen würden... und schon waren die Dollarzeichen in unseren Augen nicht mehr wegzukriegen.


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ich habe mal für NWN2 gevoted.

Obwohl ich hier in Salzburg nirgends die extended Versionen von PC-Games finden kann.

Na ja, vielleicht hab ich ja dieses mal Glück. Ansonsten gehts halt wieder mal spurlos an mir vorbei ...


----------



## Letruc (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ich hätte gern Europa Universalis 3 als Thema.


----------



## Soldier666 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Quake Wars


----------



## DawnHellscream (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

ich les keine extendet ...also nehm ich: Hello kitty: The Revange


----------



## Furchu (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Mister_Y am 22.01.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Titan Quest: Immortal Throne


Dafür!


----------



## BurningCat (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Armed Assault, ganz klare Sache.


----------



## Anbei (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Burtchen am 24.01.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei am 24.01.2007 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei dem Wechselkurs zum Euro, kann das ja nichts werden   


Ich habe zwar NWN2 schon durch, aber die Extended für NWN 2 würde ich mir trotzdem  kaufen. Ich spiele es mit Sicherheit nochmal durch.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches Extended-Thema wünschen Sie sich für die Ausgabe 04/07? Falls Ihr gewünschtes Spiel nicht in der Liste auftaucht, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.01.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich wird es Armed Assault, dann wäre ich auch das erste Mal bereit mir so eine Ausgabe zu kaufen


+++
Auch angekreuzt


----------

